# budgie safe air fresheners?



## brinaynay

Hey, so I'm in the middle of a canadian winter and my apartment is stuffy as heck. I was wondering if there are any budgie safe ways for freshening the apartment? right now I have some homemade potpourri(its just dried orange peels with a pinch of nutmeg) in the bathroom, where they cant go, but other than that its just plain stale air. I have a jar of dried lavender leaves that I crack open in the kitchen sometimes to, you can only smell that from within a foot of it, I read budgies like to chew on lavender, so I figured that dried leaves (no oil) would be okay to use for scent.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Dried and fresh herbs and spices are great to use.
With budgie safe spices such as the ones you are using in the bathroom, you can actually place dishes of them around your apartment. 
It won't hurt if the budgies decide to nibble on them and you'll have a nice fragrance instead of stale air. 

You can also simmer cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves and/or allspice in a bit of water which will make your home smell amazing.

Another thing you can try is taking an orange, poking holes in it and ****ing whole cloves into the holes. 
The fragrance will last a long time as the orange dries out.

*


----------



## brinaynay

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## SmolBirb

I know exactly what you mean! Canadian winters are the worst, this one is particularly bad.

Depending where you live in Canada, it can get really really dry as well. (I live in Manitoba, we get horribly dry winters)
I find that boiling water helps so much in that department, it works pretty much the same as a humidifier, and I find it makes the air less stale as well. Maybe even throw in some nutmeg in the water and it'll smell nice too


----------

